# Bay Area Cannabis Club Reviews



## greenfriend

Hey I'd like to start a thread to review the many cannabis clubs and collectives throughout the Bay Area, in particular the ones that have recently opened.

C3 Collective - 1291 Oakland Blvd. Walnut Creek
Caregiver Compassion Group - 495 Gate 5 Rd. Sausalito
Marin Holistic Solutions - 200 Tamal Plaza Suite 135 Corte Madera
Going Green - 402 Tamal Pl Corte Madera
Apela Collective - 469 Entrada Drive Novato

So if you have been pot shopping, tell us about the selection, prices, any pertinent information for other patients. Thanks!


----------



## NorCalHal

Whats up Green!

I did do a "tour" of about 6 clubs in Sac the other day, as a Vendor. The first thing ALL of them asked if it was indoor or outdoor. If it was outdoor, they turned you away right then and there. Made me SMILE!

I was truly suprised to see that not many had any real "dank", but alot of mediocre herb. A couple of places had the "fire", but for the most part, not really.
The main thing is that they were all mostly flooded, with nothing moving. The Market is at a crawl.


----------



## greenguy

"The Market is at a crawl" ...why do you think that is? a friend in the industry said something similar about things down here in LA


----------



## nvthis

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Hey I'd like to start a thread to review the many cannabis clubs and collectives throughout the Bay Area, in particular the ones that have recently opened.
> 
> C3 Collective - 1291 Oakland Blvd. Walnut Creek
> Caregiver Compassion Group - 495 Gate 5 Rd. Sausalito
> Marin Holistic Solutions - 200 Tamal Plaza Suite 135 Corte Madera
> Going Green - 402 Tamal Pl Corte Madera
> Apela Collective - 469 Entrada Drive Novato
> 
> So if you have been pot shopping, tell us about the selection, prices, any pertinent information for other patients. Thanks!


 
Ken Estes GDP Collective.. No opinion! I think they were just getting going and there wasn't much to look at or report on. They did have fantastic looking clones... But only one strain


----------



## Barbapopa

NorCalHal, why the moratorium on out door buds?  Seems ridiculous, especially since out door harvests ended not that long ago.
Maybe that is why there is a flood, everyone is selling off out door harvests?

I would be interested in hearing about the C3 collective in Walnut Creek, not far from me.

I went to the GDP collective and bought both clones and herb.  As Nvthis mentioned they only had one strain, Ken's GDP.  They came with free spidermites! SWEET!  :|  Well, not really, had to trash a whole crop.  Aside from the mites, they were growing fast and looking good before being put down.  
The Herb I got from GDP collective was Blue Cheese, good stuff.  Smells great, looks great and has a really nice head high that leaves you productive after using.


----------



## beege

NorCal, I experianced the same thing in sac. Crappy product, 


EDIT
this is a thread for "reviews" on clubs. Please,.. NO discussion of sales _(vending)_ here.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.....


----------



## beege

sorry bout that hick,didnt know the vending was off limits here.


----------



## HPMIsj

HPMI
1850 S. 10th St. #10
San Jose, CA 95112
(408) 220-3553
www hpmicbc.com/

I actually work on behalf of HPMI in downtown San Jose. We are a new MMJ collective open in Downtown San Jose offering a wide variety of the highest quality strains, edibles, and a great selection of clones.

We just moved to a very nice location on South Tenth St. in San Jose! Here's our menu as of 2/23/10:

*Strains Include*

    * Triple Trip
    * Chem Dawg
    * Super Frost
    * Granddaddy
    * Green Crack Berry
    * Hollands Hope
    * Grape Ape
    * White Widow

*Concentrates*

    * J1 Full Melt Hash
    * Sour Diesel Hash
    * Mid Grade Hash
    * Hash Oil
    * Kief
    * Hash/Oil/Kief
    * THC Pills

*Edibles*

    * 2x Peanut Butter Cookie
    * Sativa Doodle
    * Sugar Cookie
    * Big Bang Brownie
    * Australian Brownie
    * Australian Vegan Cookie
    * Australian Vegan Bar
    * Truffle


----------



## cmd420

HPMIsj said:
			
		

> HPMI
> 1950 S. 10th St. #10
> San Jose, CA 95112
> (408) 220-3553
> www hpmicbc.com/
> 
> I actually work on behalf of HPMI in downtown San Jose. We are a new MMJ collective open in Downtown San Jose offering a wide variety of the highest quality strains, edibles, and a great selection of clones.
> 
> We just moved to a very nice location on South Tenth St. in San Jose! Here's our menu as of 2/23/10:
> 
> *Strains Include*
> 
> * Triple Trip
> * Chem Dawg
> * Super Frost
> * Granddaddy
> * Green Crack Berry
> * Hollands Hope
> * Grape Ape
> * White Widow
> 
> *Concentrates*
> 
> * J1 Full Melt Hash
> * Sour Diesel Hash
> * Mid Grade Hash
> * Hash Oil
> * Kief
> * Hash/Oil/Kief
> * THC Pills
> 
> *Edibles*
> 
> * 2x Peanut Butter Cookie
> * Sativa Doodle
> * Sugar Cookie
> * Big Bang Brownie
> * Australian Brownie
> * Australian Vegan Cookie
> * Australian Vegan Bar
> * Truffle


 

this is supposed to be a thread about _reviews..._

_*not ads*_


----------



## HPMIsj

Feel free to come check us out


----------



## greenfriend

Hope no one minds me 'reviewing' my own cannabis club.  Grasshopper Lounge is a Measure Z club in Oakland- you do not need a doctors recommendation for Measure Z clubs, 18+ only though (see our listing on weedmaps and imedicalcannabis.org).  And we have very fine ganja from a fellow MP'er.

We have a smoking lounge w/TV, xbox, etc.  and have non-marijuana snacks and drinks for the inevitable case of munchies.


----------



## EsC420PoT

AW ****, The Purple Elephant in Oakland or Harborside (havent been there in a while.. I think hayward, mabey Union City..) are the best clubs iv been to in the bay area. Harborside  is actually very popular, everyone seems to love it. Also a new club just opened up in Newark, off Thornton ave. Just go to xxx.weedtracker.com , that should help ya. And I seriously recomend checkin out harborside.


----------



## EsC420PoT

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Whats up Green!
> 
> I did do a "tour" of about 6 clubs in Sac the other day, as a Vendor. The first thing ALL of them asked if it was indoor or outdoor. If it was outdoor, they turned you away right then and there. Made me SMILE!
> 
> I was truly suprised to see that not many had any real "dank", but alot of mediocre herb. A couple of places had the "fire", but for the most part, not really.
> The main thing is that they were all mostly flooded, with nothing moving. The Market is at a crawl.


Don't mean to be rude but you goin to the wrong clubs then brotha. But I do gotta admit iv gotten way more dank weed for cheaper prices off the streets... Just gotta know  the right ppl.


----------



## EsC420PoT

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Hope no one minds me 'reviewing' my own cannabis club.  Grasshopper Lounge is a Measure Z club in Oakland- you do not need a doctors recommendation for Measure Z clubs, 18+ only though (see our listing on weedmaps and imedicalcannabis.org).  And we have very fine ganja from a fellow MP'er.
> 
> We have a smoking lounge w/TV, xbox, etc.  and have non-marijuana snacks and drinks for the inevitable case of munchies.


 Sorry for tripple posting but I had to say this.... If you don't need a recomendation you are gonna get shut down fast EDIT buddy... Get prepared for a raid once your known... Hell the CCAC Club in hayward got shut down  for being way over stocked with bud, id imagine they would have no problem shuting you down since you arn't following cali Despencery laws... Good luck bro..


----------



## NorCalHal

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> Sorry for tripple posting but I had to say this.... If you don't need a recomendation you are gonna get shut down fast EDIT buddy... Get prepared for a raid once your known... Hell the CCAC Club in hayward got shut down for being way over stocked with bud, id imagine they would have no problem shuting you down since you arn't following cali Despencery laws... Good luck bro..


 
You need to fully understand the laws my friend. Look up Measure Z in Oakland and you will see that ghreenfriend is following the letter of the law set forth by the City of Oakland.

Education is fun.


----------



## EsC420PoT

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You need to fully understand the laws my friend. Look up Measure Z in Oakland and you will see that ghreenfriend is following the letter of the law set forth by the City of Oakland.
> 
> Education is fun.


Ya my bad bro, I read up on that last night. iv never heard of that untill yesterday. Thats crazy!


----------



## purplebeats64

I'd like to leave a review for the dispensary I work for (I was a patient before a volunteer). Greendaze delivery, located in Danville, CA.

Before I started working here, I found greendaze on thcfinder and from google. Every time I placed an order, I was treated very professionally by a helpful and kind staff, my deliveries have always been on time, if not early, and the quality of the bud has always been top notch. I really recommend checking 'em out.


----------



## onedayatatime

BY FAR AND AWAY the best is down in San Jose at ELEMENTAL WELLNESS, ah-mazing selection, great vibe, super cool folks and knowledgable!!! ask them anything! I did, asked about vaporizing as I was always hesitant to do so....one of the guys there turned me on to the NO2 by vapir which i tried and was instantly hooked! the high is a bit more of a creeper by day-um it works! i just ordered mine with a coupon code which saved my $50! goto vapir.com and use SLACKER....he even gave me the coupon code, thanks brian for the awesome help and info!!!!


----------

